# T-Nex and Bermuda at higher HOC



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Do any of you guys use PGR with Bermuda, but keep your HOC near 1.5-2"?

I know it's almost a necessity to maintain the reel low cuts, but for someone who plans on keeping their Bermuda at a 1.5-2" cut, would the PGR work out just fine?

This will be for next year, but looking to keep from cutting more than 1 time a week - while keeping the fertilizer and water to it to have it nice a green.

Just curious.

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I typically mow it at 2"-2.5" or even higher due to my uneven lawn. I used it for the first time two weeks ago and am yet to mow the lawn again. It turned it pretty brown and its still recovering but I think I over did it with the application. Despite the brown and the tall cut I can tell a difference on stolons. The internode length is much shorter than it has ever been. Hopefully someone with more experience with it at a HOC will chime in.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

I have been this year.I'd like to go down to 1-1.5" next year, but I'm at 2.5-3" this year. I've been applying T-Next at .375oz / M every 3 weeks with good results. The only downside is that the lawn takes much longer to recover in scalped spots with the combo high HOC + PGR.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks for the responses. @samjonester I'll be using a Harley Rake this next week to level my lawn before sprigging Bermuda next Spring. So I'm hoping that God allows me to use this tool and get a nice level. Hopefully not scalp it too much lol. I'm sure I'll do horrible though.

Yeah I just know that there will be some weeks I could cut twice a week, but many time I wouldn't be able to. Nothing worse than missing your cut on Bermuda and having that nice brownish green grass for a short bit.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

It took me from NEEDING to mow every 3 days to I _should_ mow every 6-7.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@samjonester Are you using it on common bermuda or a hybrid?


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Common. I'm also in New Jersey I likely have many fewer GDDs between apps than you would in OK (though I personally haven't reached an expertise level where I'm tracking mine yet).


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

samjonester said:


> Common. I'm also in New Jersey I likely have many fewer GDDs between apps than you would in OK (though I personally haven't reached an expertise level where I'm tracking mine yet).


https://www.greenkeeperapp.com/

Automatic and easy.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

I have 18 holes of 419 cut at 1.75". We've done 2 application of Primo this growing season (rain prevented a third). I use primo on my rough because the application reduces the wear and tear on my rough units, labor costs (without regulation, I have to blow and vac after mowing + the actual mowing) and it reduces my fuel costs...so it's more of a budget lifeline, whereas my putting surfaces and tees/fwys get it for more of a plant health aspect.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

daniel3507 said:


> I typically mow it at 2"-2.5" or even higher due to my uneven lawn. I used it for the first time two weeks ago and am yet to mow the lawn again. It turned it pretty brown and its still recovering but I think I over did it with the application. Despite the brown and the tall cut I can tell a difference on stolons. The internode length is much shorter than it has ever been. Hopefully someone with more experience with it at a HOC will chime in.


Sounds like you overdosed the PGR. It is easy to do even with common bermuda if you apply at the label rate. They should really lower it. What i have learned is that you should never start dosing at the recomended rate. Go lower. The recommended rate of common is 75% of an oz per 1000 square feet (1oz = 30ml). That is essentiall around 22-23ml per 1000 square feet If you do that than your common bermuda is gonna cry turn brown and look awful for about a month. ( 2weeks to get over the supression and 2 weeks to grow back in) How do I know? I did it

I have yukon which is a sensitive common variety and im using 44% of an oz or 13ml per 1000 sq ft and it provides good suppression without the damage. But everyone is different. I maintain a Height of cut of only 0.55 inches. However with longer bladed grass, like 2 inches, the plant will have more surface area to uptake more PGR so you may need to apply less. and for your first application i would apply less. Play it by ear and gradually increase the application rate each time until you get to the sweet spot for your grass.
@sanders4617 if your going to sprig bermuda then you will NOT have common bermuda and your rates will probably about half of mine or even lower. Look at the label BUT ask others in the forum who have you same type of grass what they use before you do it.

You should absolutly get to 1 mow a week when cutting above 1.5 inches using PGR


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

sanders4617 said:


> Thanks for the responses. @samjonester I'll be using a Harley Rake this next week to level my lawn before sprigging Bermuda next Spring. So I'm hoping that God allows me to use this tool and get a nice level. Hopefully not scalp it too much lol. I'm sure I'll do horrible though.
> 
> Yeah I just know that there will be some weeks I could cut twice a week, but many time I wouldn't be able to. Nothing worse than missing your cut on Bermuda and having that nice brownish green grass for a short bit.


One thing concerns me. you said Hopefully not scalp it too much?
umm what do you think a harley rake is supposed to do? Usually a harley rake is used during a lawn renovation to tear up and level everything. Are you just trying to even out bumps and not completly tear up your yard?
If you want to keep your lawn but fix leveling issues than you need to top dress heavy with sand NOT harley rake.

The Harley rake did wonders for my yard and you can absolutley get your yard Butter smooth with it. You have to go over and over and over the same area and you will see a drastic difference. It took me 6 hours to Harley Rake my 22,000 sq feet.
Now i use a greensmower on my lawn. so if you do it right you should be ably to get it super smooth.
Question. 
Have you killed off everything with roundup yet?
Have you been watering the yard like crazy to ENCOURAGE weed germination and killed it off again with round up?
If you havent done this then why are you going to use a harley rake next week?
If you use a harley rake prior to killing the grass then your just going to bury the weeds underneath a blanket of dirt. All nice and cozy and ready for next year to give you grief.
If you are going to sprig next year then why are you going to Harley rake this year? Wait until you are closer to sprigging. 
If you harley rake now you will be left with bare dirt. Something will grow on it. probably weeds unless you overseed Rye. Also errosion and having to do it all again next year anyway.
I would say focus on the Kill this year. 
Next year spend 80-90% of you time focusing on having a level lawn. Seriously make it perfectly level. and spend 10% of your time on sprigging.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I was just saying hopefully because I've never used one and hoping I use it right lol.

Im renting a Dingo for other things in my yard that don't pertain to the turf, so instead of renting twice, I can rent now, get the Harley rake attachment, and go to town.

I'll have to plant Ryegrass for the winter - then do a complete kill in the spring.

I know it's not ideal to rake now instead of spring.. but it's only like $100 more for the Harley rake.


----------



## cousineau18 (May 28, 2019)

Tellycoleman said:


> daniel3507 said:
> 
> 
> > I typically mow it at 2"-2.5" or even higher due to my uneven lawn. I used it for the first time two weeks ago and am yet to mow the lawn again. It turned it pretty brown and its still recovering but I think I over did it with the application. Despite the brown and the tall cut I can tell a difference on stolons. The internode length is much shorter than it has ever been. Hopefully someone with more experience with it at a HOC will chime in.
> ...


Random question, I'm ag day 61 of seeding my Yukon and it's looking okay. You mind sending a pic of your Yukon lawn. Seems like it's not a common choice but being in the transition zone it was a no brainer


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

This was when I was going crazy this year. The height of cut was 0.18 I believe


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Beautiful lawn and the stone work on your home :shock:


----------

